# anyone was able to make Blue tooth work?where should i start

## MeanGuy

hi, well, i have an MSI pc2pc blue tooth. there is no model number or it, but i could find the manual. is it possible for me to make blue tooth work , or the hardware isn't supported? if so, what should i do, i did a little search on google, i dont think MSI is supported. hopefully im wrong. 

im using it for nokia 3650. 

thanx in advance.

----------

## asph

you should try to recompile the kernel adding the bluetooth support, and if you are lucky (i don't know if your device will be supported) it should work.. otherwise look for manufacturer specific drivers

----------

## MeanGuy

heh, nice line u got from apt over there  :Razz: 

well, thats not what i meant. i know how to compile a kernel. but lets say i do have the drivers installed. then what? do i need to do some annoying stuff, like creating directories. and linking some files . 

or just install the drivers, the program and it would work? 

i'll go check the manufacturer site. maybe i can find something. ;/ but sadly i didn't find anything in google that could help. so thought i'd ask here.

----------

## MeanGuy

hmmm ok, read i need bluez, which package for bluez should i install.

anyways, im still looking, if someone else knows, i'd really appreciate it.

----------

## MeanGuy

hmmm

seems like no one is interested in helping

however. i was able to make it work. loaded the modules, installed the bluez packages. drivers, tools blah blah blah

now when i hcitools scan,

i'd get this 

root@gentoo linux # hcitool scan

Scanning ...

        00:60:57:76:DD:5E       MeanGuy

which means im able to see my cellphone , which is nokia 3650.

so how can i send files to it? or recieve anything, i tried to pair with it. or send a file with it , but didn't work.

and yeah, which i scan for bluetooth devices from my cellphone, it shows that "bluez (0)" is active. 

which means my usb bluetooth device is working

now would anyone please tell me where to go next? cuz i've been reading in the past 24 hours ;/

----------

## MeanGuy

seems like im asnwering my question again..

well, here are the linx

http://www.saunalahti.fi/~laakkon1/linux/3650_blue.php

http://www.harbaum.org/till/palm/bluetooth/

----------

## MeanGuy

finally was able to use the usb , and be able to send files from cellphone to linux. but not the way around. 

found another useful link.

http://www.frasunek.com/HOWTO-Nokia7650-Bluetooth.txt

well, just for the record. incase someone else gets the problem.

here's the output i get when i run ussp-push.

root@gentoo ussp-push # ./ussp-push /dev/rfcomm0 ussp-push ussp-push

pushing file ussp-push

name=ussp-push, size=16447

Registered transport

set user data

created new objext

Can' t open tty: No such device

Link broken!

started a new request

Error while doing OBEX_HandleInput()

Connection return code: -1, id: 0

Can' t open tty: No such device

Link broken!

Error while doing OBEX_HandleInput()unable to connect to the server

error

not that anyone cares, but i'll post the answer if i find it.

----------

## MeanGuy

incase u guys are wondering, 

im having a problem with rfcomm , it doesn't work

i did follow the exact steps in the rfcomm homepage. ;/

----------

## MeanGuy

actually, i found out that the ussp-push i got is already patched. and its working.

and now im trying

http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/rfcomm.html

well, downloaded the script for generating ttyU , loaded the modules,

now when im running root@gentoo bluetooth # rfcomm 0 00:60:57:76D:5E 10

i'd get

RFCOMM configuration utility ver 2.3

Usage:

rfcomm [options] <command> <dev>

and the rest of the help menu.

if i do this ...

root@gentoo bluetooth # rfcomm connect 00:60:57:76D:5E 10

Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Host is down

and the output of hcitool browse is.

sdptool browse 00:60:57:76D:5E

Browsing 00:60:57:76D:5E ...

Service Name: Fax

Service RecHandle: 0x10000

Service Class ID List:

"Fax" (0x1111)

"Generic Telephony" (0x1204)

Protocol Descriptor List:

"L2CAP" (0x0100)

"RFCOMM" (0x0003)

Channel: 1

Language Base Attr List:

code_ISO639: 0x656e

encoding: 0x6a

base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

"Fax" (0x1111)

Version: 0x0100

Service Name: Dial-up Networking

Service RecHandle: 0x10001

Service Class ID List:

"Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

"Generic Networking" (0x1201)

Protocol Descriptor List:

"L2CAP" (0x0100)

"RFCOMM" (0x0003)

Channel: 1

Language Base Attr List:

code_ISO639: 0x656e

encoding: 0x6a

base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

"Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

Version: 0x0100

Service Name: OBEX File Transfer

Service RecHandle: 0x10002

Service Class ID List:

"OBEX File Transfer" (0x1106)

Protocol Descriptor List:

"L2CAP" (0x0100)

"RFCOMM" (0x0003)

Channel: 10

"OBEX" (0x0008)

Language Base Attr List:

code_ISO639: 0x656e

encoding: 0x6a

base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

"OBEX File Transfer" (0x1106)

Version: 0x0100

Service Name: Bluetooth Serial Port

Service RecHandle: 0x10003

Service Class ID List:

"Serial Port" (0x1101)

Protocol Descriptor List:

"L2CAP" (0x0100)

"RFCOMM" (0x0003)

Channel: 2

Language Base Attr List:

code_ISO639: 0x656e

encoding: 0x6a

base_offset: 0x100

Service Name: Handsfree Audio Gateway

Service RecHandle: 0x10004

Service Class ID List:

"" (0x111f)

"Generic Audio" (0x1203)

Protocol Descriptor List:

"L2CAP" (0x0100)

"RFCOMM" (0x0003)

Channel: 3

Language Base Attr List:

code_ISO639: 0x656e

encoding: 0x6a

base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

"" (0x111e)

Version: 0x0100

Service Name: OBEX Object Push

Service RecHandle: 0x10005

Service Class ID List:

"OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)

Protocol Descriptor List:

"L2CAP" (0x0100)

"RFCOMM" (0x0003)

Channel: 9

"OBEX" (0x0008)

Language Base Attr List:

code_ISO639: 0x656e

encoding: 0x6a

base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

"OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)

Version: 0x0100

which means its working, specially when i do

root@gentoo bluetooth # hcitool scan

Scanning ...

00:60:57:76D:5E MeanGuy

---------

incase u're wondering. the ussp-push error is

root@gentoo bluetooth # ./ussp-push /dev/ttyU0 ussp-push ussp-push

pushing file ussp-push

name=ussp-push, size=16447

Registered transport

set user data

created new objext

Can' t open tty: No such device

Link broken!

started a new request

Error while doing OBEX_HandleInput()

Connection return code: -1, id: 0

Can' t open tty: No such device

Link broken!

Error while doing OBEX_HandleInput()unable to connect to the server

--- i can also ping the phone

root@gentoo bluetooth # l2ping 00:60:57:76D:5E

Ping: 00:60:57:76D:5E from 00:10C:E9:5E:3D (data size 20) ...

0 bytes from 00:60:57:76D:5E id 200 time 34.70ms

0 bytes from 00:60:57:76D:5E id 201 time 30.79ms

2 sent, 2 received, 0% loss

-----------

just for the recorc. my settings for the kernel are 

# Bluetooth support

#

CONFIG_BLUEZ=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_SCO=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

... 

my /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf is

#

# RFCOMM configuration file.

#

# $Id: rfcomm.conf,v 1.1 2002/10/07 05:58:18 maxk Exp $

#

#

rfcomm0 {

        # Automatically bind the device at startup

        bind no;

        # Bluetooth address of the device

        device 00:60:57:76:DD:5E;

        # RFCOMM channel for the connection

       channel 10;

        # Description of the connection

        comment "Example Bluetooth device";

}

-----------

hmm what else do u guys need too? 

dunno but its not working ;/

----------

## MeanGuy

hmm i was able to pair with my linux from the cellphone and set it as authorized. if it means anything to anyone.

----------

## MeanGuy

never mind.

i found the answer here. 

thanx for nothing. 

http://blog.chris.de/archives/19_Bluetooth_Linux_and_a_Mobile.html

----------

## Jhurleston

Just found your question.

Check this info out.

http://eol.init1.nl/linux/sitecom/cn-500.php

----------

## wickwire

Hello there,

just to say that I've been using Gentoo Linux for a couple of months now (gaming-sources 2.4.20-r3) and thanks to the links in this thread, I am able to send files from the phone to the PC, and vice-versa.

gaming-sources 2.4.20-r3

Conceptronic USB dongle (CBTU model)

Nokia 3650

Having in mind the time lapse since the main post, I've still managed to figure out some interesting things, so I'm placing them here:

Kernel Settings:

```

USB support  --->

--- USB Human Interface Devices (HID)  

<*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support   

 [*]     HID input layer support

```

```

Bluetooth support  --->

<*> Bluetooth subsystem support

<*> L2CAP protocol support 

<*> SCO links support 

<*> RFCOMM protocol support   

 [*]   RFCOMM TTY support

<*> BNEP protocol support   

 [*]   Multicast filter support   

 [*]   Protocol filter support 

Bluetooth device drivers  --->

<*> HCI USB driver

 [*]   SCO (voice) support

 [ ]   USB zero packet support

 < > HCI UART driver

 < > HCI BlueFRITZ! USB driver

 < > HCI VHCI (Virtual HCI device) driver

```

(a lot has been typed in the forums about either having these settings set as built-in or as modules. With my kernel, built-in is working just fine.)

Now, for the configuration of the devices...

I have XFree installed. And Gnome. Having these two, it became really simple to set things up - all you need is to emerge the necessary gnome packages if you don't have them already, that supply the following apps:

1 - Gnome-obex-server (needed so that the PC accepts files sent to it by the phone)

2 - Gnome-obex-send (needed to send files from the PC to the phone)

Here's the package:

```

*  net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.4.1

      Latest version installed: 0.4.1

      Size of downloaded files: 645 kB

      Homepage:    http://usefulinc.com/software/gnome-bluetooth/

      Description: Gnome2 Bluetooth integration suite.

```

( up until now, emerging these has required another masked package as a dependency:

```

*  net-wireless/libbtctl [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.3

      Latest version installed: 0.3

      Size of downloaded files: 232 kB

      Homepage:    http://usefulinc.com/software/gnome-bluetooth/

      Description: A GObject wrapper for Bluetooth functionality

```

So we'll need that one too.)

I also needed the Bluez stuff:

```

*  net-wireless/bluez-libs

      Latest version available: 2.4

      Latest version installed: 2.4

      Size of downloaded files: 173 kB

      Homepage:    http://bluez.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Bluetooth Userspace Libraries

*  net-wireless/bluez-sdp

      Latest version available: 1.4

      Latest version installed: 1.4

      Size of downloaded files: 239 kB

      Homepage:    http://bluez.sourceforge.net/

      Description: bluetooth service discovery protocol (sdp) utilities

```

Ok, with the Bluez stuff installed, these progs become available:

```
hcid

sdpd

rfcomm
```

From here I did:

```
 # cd /dev && mknod rfcomm0 c 216 0 && mknod rfcomm1 c 216 1 && mknod ttyU0 c 208 0 && mknod ttyU1 c 208 1
```

and afterwards

```
# hcid
```

Conceptronic CBTU: if it is already plugged in when I run hcid and then try to start it up with 

```
 hciconfig hci0 up 
```

, I get an error saying that 

```
 there's no device available 
```

 or something similar.

Workaround: as soon as it happens, I leave hcid running, and all I do is unplug the USB dongle and plug it again (same USB port), afterwards I try 

```
 hciconfig hci0 up 
```

 and the error message is no more, plus, trying to check for the dongle itself with 

```
 hcitool dev 
```

  I get this

```

Devices:

        hci0    00:10:60:A2:F4:68

```

And this is a good thing. It's the dongle, up and running!  :Smile: 

After this one, 

```
 hcitool scan 
```

 will most surely show the 3650, if Bluetooth is active and the phone is allowing discovery by other devices.

Next:

```
# sdpd
```

so that afterwards, when running the gnome-obex-server

```
# gnome-obex-server
```

 I get this message:

```
OBEX Object Push service registered
```

If gnome-obex-server doesn't show this after it's been started, no go trying to send files from the phone to the PC.

Also, gnome-obex-server can be started by other users rather than root - all files sent from the phone to the computer go to that user's home dir.

Sending files from the PC to the phone:

```
# gnome-obex-send <file_with_path> <ID address for the nokia> <channel>
```

(channel I use either 10 or 9, doesn't matter. ID address of the phone will be similar to the one the dongle has, 00:10:60:A2:F4:68, you can get it with    hcitool scan  )

OR

```

*  gnome-base/gnome-vfs

      Latest version available: 2.4.0

      Latest version installed: 2.4.0

      Size of downloaded files: 1,066 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnome.org/

      Description: Gnome Virtual Filesystem

```

emerge this. Then open Nautilus (I'm guessing you have it) and type Bluetooth:/// on the path, the Nokia should appear, and sending a file to it is as simple as drag and drop from another nautilus window.  :Smile: 

Without using Gnome, I can say that I managed to send files from the PC to the phone using ussp-push, but ran into some trouble the other way around with open-obex-server...

Without gnome, those links made available by MeanGuy are a lot more helpful, especially because there's the need to use rfcomm too, to bind addresses and channels.

Using Gnome, no need for that, and I don't think I even had to use pin codes, at least I don't remember setting any.

that's it,

And thanks for all the fish.

P.S. - After this setting-up, a Motorola 500 series also managed to send files to the PC and receive from it.  :Smile: Last edited by wickwire on Thu Dec 18, 2003 9:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hulk2nd

cool, big thanks for that!

my notebook has builtin bluetooth and i always wanted to test it but i don't have any bluetooth devices. as far as i can get a mobile phone from a friend with integrated bluetooth in my hands i will try that!!

greets,

hulk

----------

## wickwire

Hope it turns out all right, I forgot something on my previous post, not Gnome Bluetooth related, but it might happen to anybody else too, and so here it goes:

By default, de Bluez software assigns the name "BlueZ" to the computer it's operating on. You might like to change this, simply because usually everybody's box has its own host name, or simply because you might have two or more computers and would like them all to comunicate simultaneously with the phone - and all of them would be named "BlueZ", might create problems...

Anyways, changing device name can be accomplished by editing /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf and searching for this section:

```

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

        # Local device name

        #   %d - device id

        #   %h - host name

        name "GRiN";

        # Local device class

        class 0x100;

```

At the line where there's "GRiN", that's where there used to be "BlueZ". I changed it, restarted hcid, let the phone do the searching for devices, and "GRiN" showed up!  :Smile: 

Also, a friend of mine recently bought a Zaapa USB dongle (also using Gentoo Linux, kernel 2.6.0-test11-love2 ) and found out that his USB dongle won't get recognized by the system unless plugged on the same USB port where it was initially plugged in... we haven't figured that one out yet, but still, I'll leave it here for you to know ( the same mobo model - Asus Nforce2 A7N8X Deluxe - didn't happen to me, so I guess it could be a lot of things, but different USB dongle chipset was the first that came to mind...) - still, using that 2.6 kernel, everything else worked for him too.

Good luck,

I'd just like to mention that a few days later, I switched to Windows XP (have it in dual boot) and surprisingly, couldn't get that same Conceptronic dongle of mine to detect the phone... amazing. LoL  :Smile: 

----------

## Revolver

Many thanks for this great thread, why???

Because i have a CBTU and CBT100U Devices, many thanks and many thanks.  :Wink: 

----------

## SoulSe

Thanks for the great thread!

I have everything setup perfectly with an Epox Bluetooth dongle and my Sony-Ericsson T610, except that it won't sync contacts with evolution, which is weird, the rest all works.

I was just wondering: is there a way to make it so that I could unplug my bluetooth dongle and re-insert it so that it comes up automatically without having to run hciconfig everytime?

I guess I could make a script and shortcut it on my desktop and then just click it whenever I plug in my dongle, but is there a way for it all to happen automatically?

----------

## Nosve

 *SoulSe wrote:*   

> Thanks for the great thread!
> 
> I was just wondering: is there a way to make it so that I could unplug my bluetooth dongle and re-insert it so that it comes up automatically without having to run hciconfig everytime?
> 
> I guess I could make a script and shortcut it on my desktop and then just click it whenever I plug in my dongle, but is there a way for it all to happen automatically?

 

The trick is to start hcid daemon at startup. This daemon make up and running automatically every device it is plugged in. I suggest also to start the sdpd daemon for every kind of use may be necessary in the future.

----------

## wickwire

Having uninstalled all packages bluetooth-related never thinking I'd be needing them again, recently I did need them so I re-emerged gnome-bluetooth.

Following my own guide I managed to send files from the phone to the PC with the gnome-obex-server service (had to supply a PIN on the phone, matching the one on /etc/bluetooth/pin) but sending files from the PC to the phone wouldn't work using the gnome-obex-send service, error follows:

```
grin@grin $ gnome-obex-send --dest=<phone address> itachi.gif

** Message: Sending to <phone address>

** Message: Attempting to connect on channel 0

```

even tried specifying the channel, 9 or 10, didn't work.

"The device you are trying to send to doesn´t support receiving objects."

Solved it by running

```
grin@grin $ gnome-bluetooth-admin

```

Scanned for the phone again, it showed up and afterwards I was again able to send files from the PC to the phone, either with gnome-obex-send or nautilus by drag-and-drop.

Just in case someone runs across the same situation... might help!  :Smile: 

----------

## AMSch

I have tried sending files from my PC to my Siemens S65 and I have used this howto https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=161129&highlight=bluetooth

Sending files from phone to PC works without problems, but sending files from PC to phone doesnt work.

If i run gnome-bluetooth-admin I find my phone but there are no services in the list - what could be the problem?

If I try to drag & drop files to the phone using nautilus I get "The device you are trying to send to doesn't support receiving objects."

I had a SE Z600 before and had no problems to copy files. The strange thing is that gnome-bluetooth-admin still has my Z600 in the list of found devices - could this be the problem? How can I remove it from this list (actually I have sold this phone before)?

Please help!!!

----------

## lcdc

I have no option in nautilus to send via bluetooth, what can I do? obex-send works. 

PS: I have working gnome-phone-manager, but I must always do "chown user /dev/rfcomm0". Is there a way to add this permanently? In phone-manager I have only option Send Message, that works. Isn`t there other options for Siemens S65?

Thanks

----------

